
Supreme Court strikes down 2015 law allowing robocalls by debt collectors - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/robocalls-by-debt-collectors-are-illegal-again-thanks-to-supreme-court/
======
masonic
For those of you scoring at home:

Meanwhile, "Justice [Stephen] Breyer, joined by Justice [Ruth Bader] Ginsburg
and Justice [Elena] Kagan, would have upheld the government-debt exception,
but given the contrary majority view, agreed that the provision is severable
from the rest of the statute," the ruling said.

